# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  How to use?

## taraf

how to screenshot on mac?
Utilizing smart gadgets enables speedy work interchange and problem-solving. To learn how to take screenshots on Windows, Mac, or an iPad, please see the page below. 
how to screenshot on windows?
Use the Snipping Tool, Windows + Print Screen, or other tools or shortcuts, for example.

----------

